#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-05-30
<tiemonster> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> well he didn't stick around long
<stickystyle> Does anyone know of a small app that can provide the same functionality of OS X's print to PDF, then mail the resulting pdf (Print -> Mail PDF)? My Mom has begun using Ubuntu in a totally organic way (well with some fertilizer, her iBook broke and my ubuntu netbook is all I left her with ;-) ) and she used this feature constantly.  For the unfamiliar, a user can do File->Print->Mail PDF and the OS will render the job to PDF
<stickystyle> open the default mail app with the pdf already as an attachment, no prompts or anything.
<stickystyle> I know you can use cups for print to pdf, but this needs to be dead simple with no prompts, and "Just Works (tm)" 
<mhall119> stickystyle: print to file is available by default
<mhall119> but she'll have to do the mailing herself
<mhall119> I don't know of anythign that'll do it for her
<stickystyle> Yeah, I was hoping to avoid that step :-|
<stickystyle> I could probably hack some script up, but was hoping for something already tried and developed
<ShawnR> ok, an odd quirk, i have an nfs mounted network share.  I recently (on the server) mounted a new HDD as a folder in that share.  the new drive mounted in that folder does not show up on my laptop's mounted share
<ShawnR> i am only assuming it has something to do about how i mounted that new hdd
<jamalta> Hey, im running late to the thing tonight.
<jamalta> If you're coming ill be there around 6pm 
<pak33m> jamalta: i think i will show up
<pak33m> working until 6 but i think i can leave poolside anytime really
<jamalta> Pak33m sweet! It would be great to see you :)
<jamalta> I can hang out for a while so you don't have to rush
<pak33m> hehe, work plus poolside plus beer equak giood fun
<pak33m> jamalta: see you soon
<pak33m> gotta get away from pool fun, i mean work
<pak33m> brb , gotta leave the pool and go upstairs for more work fun
<jamalta> Haha alright see you soon
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: ping
<mhall119> jamalta: sorry I couldn't make it, but glad you got to come home for a visit
<pak33m> well, i'm here
<pak33m> in the corner by my lonesome...like always
<pak33m> btw, if you're coming to starudst there's some what-to-do in the parking lot so don't expect to park in the parkign lot
<tiemonster> we're here too
<tiemonster> by the door
<nigelb> itnet7: ping?
<itnet7> Ping
<itnet7> oops lol
<itnet7> pong
<itnet7> pak33m: how late are you guys planning to stay there??
<itnet7> nigelb: pong
<nigelb> itnet7: how'd it go!
<itnet7> nigelb: I was still on the call when you pinged me
<nigelb> itnet7: Oh!
<itnet7> It's over now though!
<nigelb> itnet7: how'd it go?
<pak33m> itnet7: not too sure. havent been here too long. gonna have somne tater tots and all. so, might be here for a while.
<itnet7> is everyone there with you?
<pak33m> itnet7: itnet7 itnet7 
<itnet7> pak33m: pak33m pak33m 
<itnet7> :-)
<pak33m> sorry to yell trhere
<pak33m> lag
<pak33m> here at stardust
<pak33m> me, jamalta and tiemonster
<pak33m> tink we'll be here for aq while'
<itnet7> I am trying to think whether it's a good idea for me to try and head over there, now.... I want to see jamalta (and you guys of course), but I might not be able to make it :-(
<itnet7> Are there any other plans for any other night this week?
<pak33m> not too sure
<pak33m> it's a long drive
<jamalta> I'm heading out tomorrow but you don't have to worry
<jamalta> Im going to try to be back again soon
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-05-31
<pak33m> and youll need the maddog too
<itnet7> Hey there jamalta ! Sweet, Hope to see you soon!
<jamalta> You too! Sorry it was such a short trip :(
<jamalta> I really miss all of you and fl altogether.
<itnet7> I am just glad that some of you guys were able to meetup!! Pak33m or someone please take a couple of pics to share!!!
<itnet7> Glad you're doing well
<pak33m> itnet7: but i will break the camera
<itnet7> lol
<klutzz> anyone up at this time of the morning?
<munz> morning all :)
<munz> Sup3rCalaFragaList1cExpeAlaDocisus!
<munz> OHHH CRAP!!! i just did it again!
<munz> j/k lol :P
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-06-01
<itnet7> rofl munz !
<munz> :)
<Chat3786> I'm new to this is this room just for a meeting?
<DammitJim> anybody using playonlinux?
<mhall119> nope
<mhall119> what is it
<munz> lulzsec, aka lulz boat hacked pbs and put up tupac alive article http://freze.it/5S LOL
<DammitJim> mhall119, it uses wine to be able to run windows apps
<munz> anyone know of a side by side compare of 10.10 vs 11.04 changes/features?
<bluebomb> lol@tupac
<mhall119> munz: one second
<mhall119> munz: check  out http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/whats-new
<munz> cool thanks :)
<DammitJim> are solid state hard drives faster than regular platter hard drives?
<mhall119> DammitJim: yes
<DammitJim> like a gazillion times faster?
<tiemonster> pi times faster
<DammitJim> whoa
<tiemonster> I'm totally kidding
<tiemonster> SATA II ~ 128MB/sec, SSD ~ 250MB/sec
<DammitJim> so, double the performance for triple the price
<DammitJim> hhhmmm
<tiemonster> that's how it works
<tiemonster> if you go on Newegg, the category with the most number of drives is the best speed for the money
<tiemonster> if markets are efficient
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-06-02
<danstoner> eye of gnome does not respect the system umask.
<danstoner> seems to be hard-set to owner has rw.
<danstoner> exposed when rotating an image and then saving.
<danstoner> discovered when my wife was unable to view a random number of images on our home fileserver.
<danstoner> this in 10.04 LTS
<danstoner> er... seems to actually be a Gnome thing, not limited to eog.
<danstoner> Maybe setting umask in /etc/profile or each users .profile works.
<danstoner> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/241198
<DammitJim> do you guys think that performance for a virtual machine could be improved if you had a separate hard drive for it?
<danstoner> not if the separate hard drive is USB.
<danstoner> Is this KVM / libvirt ?
<DammitJim> virtualbox
<DammitJim> I would buy a separate hard drive bay for my precision laptop
<danstoner> If i/o contention is the issue, then adding another drive might help.  But if it is slow because of some other reason, might not help.
<danstoner> Won't hurt. KVM gets better performance off "raw" partitions rather than file-based images stored on a file system.
<danstoner> Virtual Box I don't know.
<DammitJim> danstoner, what do you mean by raw partitions? like if I just used /dev/sdb5 for that virtual machine?
<DammitJim> I don't know if I can do that with virtualbox
<danstoner> DammitJim: yes, a raw block device (could be a partition, a logical volume, ...)
<danstoner> I don't think virtualbox io sucks in general, so it might be fine keeping images on a filesystem.
<danstoner> What are the performance issues you notice that led you to think adding a drive might help?
<DammitJim> I just see this little hard drive light on ALL the time now that the VM is running
<DammitJim> and everything on my host has slowed down, but CPU and memory doesn't look pegged
<danstoner> using any swap space?
<DammitJim> no
<danstoner> what guest OS?
<DammitJim> 7
<danstoner> Windows 7?
<DammitJim> yes
<danstoner> How much RAM did you give to the guest?
<danstoner> How much RAM in the host computer (your workstation)?
<DammitJim> 2gb
<DammitJim> 2gb
<danstoner> ?  virtualbox let you give the guest 2 GB?
<DammitJim> yeah, why?
<danstoner> with only 2 GB of real RAM in the system?
<DammitJim> oh no, I have 4GB total, I'm sorry
<danstoner> ah.
<danstoner> any other vms running at the same time?
<DammitJim> no
<danstoner> Your Windows 7 is already infected with malware.  ;)
<DammitJim> lmao
<DammitJim> I actually wish for that
<DammitJim> maybe it doesn't help that I have playonlinux running with powerpoint
<danstoner> Does it ever settle down?  Windows does a bunch of stuff in the background but I would expect idle system would not keep the hard drive going.
<DammitJim> I know it will, I mean.. I want to be able to let Visual Studio compile it's thing while I'm on LInux doing my thing
<DammitJim> that's why I thought another hard drive would help... then I keep them separate
<danstoner> There is a good chance it will help, but depends on where the bottleneck really is.
<danstoner> Are all of the files the windows vm uses local to the machine (e.g. not talking to a fileserver somewhere)?
<DammitJim> right now... all local
<danstoner> If I had to solve your issue without spending money, I would try changing the virtual storage controller.
<danstoner> If I could bill someone for the hd, I'd buy the hd.
<danstoner> Here is (possibly) how to use raw disk:
<danstoner> http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#rawdisk
<danstoner> I always used "fixed-size images" rather than dynamically expanding images.
<danstoner> http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch05.html
<DammitJim> interesting... this time I decided to go with a dynamically expanding image
<danstoner> KVM also has really crummy performance with disk images on ext4 filesystem.  So if you get a second drive, use bare storage or a better filesystem.
<danstoner> You could also try changing i/o controller from SCSI to IDE or vice versa.
<DammitJim> the controller is a SATA controller now
<DammitJim> thanks for the link, though... looks promising to do a raw disk
<DammitJim> I just took away 1 CPU from the VM... let's see how the host behaves
<DammitJim> like I said... I don't care as much as the Windows VM as I do of the linux host
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-06-03
 * danstoner filed a bug report.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eog/+bug/792145
<akgraner> itnet7, blogging now about the Ubucon - sorry got busy yesterday
<itnet7> akgraner: no prob
<zoopster> mhall119: did I miss Jono?
<zoopster> it is friday
<zoopster> it is after 2p
<zoopster> what the heck...it's on WEDS aye
<zoopster> talk amongst yourselves
<zoopster> just a passing rambling goob here
<zoopster> nothing to see
<mhall119> zoopster: miss Jono's weekly Q&A?
<zoopster> yea...thought it was today...it's on weds...I watched it
<zoopster> the beauty of recordings
<munz> say it ain't so...
<munz> http://www.informationweek.com/news/windows/microsoft_news/229900137
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-06-04
<itnet7> munz: I hope not
<munz> me too
<nigelb> oh dear. No.
<crashsystems> so... Windows 8's developer platform is going to be HTML5, Javascript and CSS.... The horrors of web security, coming to a desktop OS near you!
<nigelb> crashsystems: wtf. only that?
<govatent> hello everyone
<PocketBrain> ahoy!
<PocketBrain> aw darn
<maxolasersquad_h> sdf
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-06-05
<ejv> @ crashsystems: nothing wrong with html5 and css. notwithstanding 'major' exploits in javascript (seldom these days), i don't think it's horrific. now if they said php, then i'd be frightened. we all know php is like running through the hall with scissors.
<DammitJim> any of you use an ipod w/o itunes?
<DammitJim> I just got a ipod 80GB classic, but I don't know how to load music into it in linux w/o using iTunes
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-05-28
<ShawnR__> anyone here good with regex?
<maxh> ShawnR: They might respond to "dark magicks". :P
<ShawnR>  lol
<ShawnR> i'm not new to sed, but haven't used it to fullest advantage... usually just find/replace... now i need something more complex and it is kicking my tail
<bluebomber> ShawnR: I can try to help.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-05-29
<dantalizing> morning
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-05-30
<mhall119> dantalizing: morning
<ST3EL> anyone in here?
<cjohnston> I'm here
<Ghost_Berry> hi all
<Ghost_Berry> how do i download ubuntu 12 using wget please??
<Ghost_Berry> how do i download ubuntu 12 server using wget please??
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-05-31
<Gingerbear> that guy..
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-06-01
<raubvogel> Am I the only one having problems with security.ubuntu.com? http://pastie.org/private/ysh1ynndo4h9wnuuswcea
<dorgan> hello all
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-06-03
<Guest0265> hello
<disceetmeat> hi
<disceetmeat> anyone here
<cjohnston> hi
<bluebomber> Hi, cjohnston 
<cjohnston> o/
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-05-28
<DammitJim> woohoo! where did you guys get together at?
<keen> DammitJim: are you seeing activity that I missed somewhere?
<keen> dead topic, dead webpages, and a pretty dead irc channel...
<DammitJim> lol... I saw something on the mailing list
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-05-29
<ShawnR> so I got an old dell poweredge 2550 (1ghz, 1GB), should I install ubuntu server, or would i be better off doing some variant of slackware (like Superb Mini Server)?  I'll be using it for light (personal/testing) LAMP uses, occasional, FTP, NFS/SAMBA, BIND, and my weechat session and an eggdrop irc bot on the side
<DammitJim> good morning
<raub> Hey
<govatent> hi
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-05-30
<DammitJim> morning
<raub> Hey
<DammitJim> sup raub? did you make it to the loco meet?
<raub> Nope. I tried but other stuff showed up here
<raub> and vecroed me down
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-05-31
<ShawnR> hola
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-05-28
<Nothing_Much> Hi people
<mhall119> hi Nothing_Much 
<Nothing_Much> when does the voting start for the next community manager?
<mhall119> Nothing_Much: there won't be voting, it's a Canonical employee position
<Nothing_Much> ohh okay
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-05-30
<balloons> voting for community manager.. heh, that would be a bloodbath
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-05-27
<Nothing_Much> There be some drama happening!
<Nothing_Much> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/05/kubuntu-project-lead-asked-to-step-down-by-ubuntu-community-council What's this about?
<ahoneybun> sercet meeting and such Nothing_Much
<Nothing_Much> ahoneybun, damned if anybody does and damned if anybody doesn't
<Nothing_Much> it's that and humans are humans
<Nothing_Much> uwiywq8 sleep
<ahoneybun> its all over social media and such
<ahoneybun> #ISupportJonathan
<mhall119> ahoneybun: every time the CC has had to deal with an individual's behavior, those discussions were done in private
<mhall119> it's not nice to air a list of grievances against somebody in public
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I agree with that but the min that the option to make someone step down it should have been taken to the community and council
<ahoneybun> if they are in Leadership roles
<mhall119> ahoneybun: we did go to the KC as soon as we reached that decision
<mhall119> ahoneybun: as I said in the Kubuntu meeting, we never considered it the Kubuntu Council's responsibility to police one of their members, so they were not asked to intervene
<mhall119> in hind sight, maybe they could have talked him down from the ledge, or maybe that would have just turned him against them as well, I don't know
<ahoneybun> the original email was only riddell
<mhall119> ahoneybun: Riddell and the KC were both sent similar emails at the same time
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I'm trying to hear both sides as best I can. but it is hard as I'm hugely biased sadly
<ahoneybun> they only posted the email that riddell got as I did not get a email sent to the KC
<ahoneybun> I've never seen the email
<mhall119> ahoneybun: understandable, as long as you keep in mine that (A) we're all human and (B) we all care about Ubuntu as a whole
<ahoneybun> not on the KC anyway
<ahoneybun> I would like to think the CC think that way but I'm worried that Mark does not (from the flavors stand point)
<mhall119> ahoneybun: he's probably spent several million dollars of his personal money on flavors at this point
<mhall119> somthing to keep in mind
<ahoneybun> I'm looking beyond his checkbook
<ahoneybun> money does not equal love or care
<mhall119> true, but people don't tend to spend money on things they don't care about, especially not that much of it
<ahoneybun> and that was way before Phone, Snappy, OpenStack
<ahoneybun> he has much more important stuff that focus on core Ubuntu
<ahoneybun> not flavors
<mhall119> ahoneybun: and yet he's still committed to supporting those flavors, even bringing in new ones
<mhall119> even though MATE isn't going to help us sell phones or servers
<ahoneybun> true
<ahoneybun> mhall119: this is what I would have done, 
<ahoneybun> 1. Talk to Riddell (which I'm more then sure you did)
<mhall119> yup
<ahoneybun> 2. if the CC is all voting towards taking him off email the KC to discuss
<ahoneybun> and have it out
<ahoneybun> I'm sure the KC and Community will go his side (which is what is happening)
<ahoneybun> but include emails and logs (which can be provided and not *private*) in that email to the KC ML, -devel ML, and -users ML
<mhall119> ahoneybun: we're still talking about how to procede, there is still a lot of misgivings over making private communication public
<ahoneybun> most of the talk in the channels with Kubuntu seem not to say that Riddell has not done this, no it is that you did not logs
<ahoneybun> I'm sure there was lots of talk on ubuntu-meeting which is public already
<mhall119> ahoneybun: there was some, but the majority was in private email
<ahoneybun> someone sent me a list of ML archives but there are like 15-20 posts
<ahoneybun> which is a ton to go over
<mhall119> ahoneybun: that's the short list
<ahoneybun> mhall119: but the CC should have gotten these emails available to be public LONG before the email to step down was sent
<mhall119> ahoneybun: and make a list of public accusations against somebody we only wanted to step down temporarily? Everything that's been made public now is permanent, any future employer or partner that googles his name is going to find this, that's never what we wanted to happen
<ahoneybun> but you sent it like we don't deserve the whole story
<ahoneybun> it was going to be public no matter how you handled it
<ahoneybun> things go fast on the internet and social media
<mhall119> ahoneybun: we wanted to give the whole story to the KC, we didn't want to ruin somebody in public
<ahoneybun> I understand that
<ahoneybun> and thank you for that
<ahoneybun> as it stands I'm with Jonathan till I see hard evience against him
<ahoneybun> and I'll try to turn off my biased side and look at the facts
<ahoneybun> I want to keep the bridge open between us mhall119, but I have to go atm
<mhall119> ahoneybun: my door is always open, to you and anybody else who wants to talk
<ahoneybun> thank you mhall119 for that
<ahoneybun> bbl
<ahoneybun> though I believe all this is out of the hands of the CC now that Mark has spoken right mhall119?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: Mark is part of the CC, he spoke in support of our decision, but wasn't the one who made it
<ahoneybun> I see
<ahoneybun> mhall119: would you say the CC have not changed their minds about their decision?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: we have not, and nothing has been presented to us to make us feel differently than we did before
<ahoneybun> ok
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-05-28
<Nothing_Much> What'd I miss?
<Nothing_Much> derrrrrr
<mhall119> ahoneybun: can you leave a comment in the doc asking for a later time? I want to wait and hear from everybody before moving things around
<ahoneybun> I sent you a email no?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: yeah, but it'll help me to have the notes in the document itself
<ahoneybun> k
<ahoneybun> better mhall119
<ahoneybun> ?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I moved it up into the side margin, but yes, thanks
<ahoneybun> ok cool
<Nothing_Much> I have a question, is audacity having issues playing back on 15.04?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-05-29
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I'm going to get my Nexus 4 fixed finally
<mhall119> ahoneybun: \o/
<ahoneybun> \o/
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ^
<mhall119> ahoneybun: ^ what?
<ahoneybun> mhall119: \o/
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-05-30
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I updated uBeginner to have flickable
<ahoneybun> thanks to nik90
<ahoneybun> mhall119:  bluetooth works on a speaker and my car audio
<mhall119> ahoneybun: I've used it on both a portable speaker and headphones too
<ahoneybun> cool
<ahoneybun> damn moving things around break a lot of thing lol
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-05-31
<ahoneybun> mhall119: your going to UbuCon Europe?\
<mhall119> no
<mhall119> but I am going to SELF :)
<ahoneybun> sweet!
<ahoneybun> jose is as well
<ahoneybun> mhall119: do you have a talk planned?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: yes (need to write it still)
<ahoneybun> oh lol
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-06-03
<mhall119> ahoneybun: ping
<ahoneybun> mhall119: pong
<ahoneybun> about to be mobile so reachable on Telegram if needed
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-05-29
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> Just got the usb port in, first time without looking.
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> Lop
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> I'm thinking of getting this for my Kodi box: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00DU7I75K/ref=s9u_simh_gw_i1?ie=UTF8&fpl=fresh&pd_rd_i=B00DU7I75K&pd_rd_r=2BVQQWWV0H9WSPDCJY81&pd_rd_w=QKDTf&pd_rd_wg=iyXuF&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=&pf_rd_r=E8EAGRRZM0110WXNMP9M&pf_rd_t=36701&pf_rd_p=781f4767-b4d4-466b-8c26-2639359664eb&pf_rd_i=desktop
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> it has a hole in it.
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> well I saw that lol
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> It can't be worse than some of the ones I've tried with Kodi and XBMC in my time.  I was using XBMC exclusively about 3 years ago.  When i moved to Florida, I started streaming more through google.
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> I've tried some very unique ones though, one that you lift your hand and lower it to change the position of the mouse.  Another that had an integrated keyboard that worked 3/4 of the time and repeated key presses every 10th time.
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> atm just using a wireless keyboard
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> soo any remote would be better lol
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> motorola made one like this that was absolutely horrible.
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uNY-6InPFfA
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> this worke dreally badly, but it was an "official" remote.
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> Damnn
<floridagram5> <SivaMachina> Don't screw with Alfred
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> wow the latest GNOME in stock Ubuntu
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> what a world we live in now
<floridagram5> <govatent> Hey Keith. We had a change of deadline on our Datacenter move. What's the game plan for South East Linux fest? Wondering if I can squeeze it in
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> \o/
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-05-30
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> @govatent, @KMyers
<floridagram5> <KMyers> @govatent, Sure.
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> damnnn
<floridagram5> <KMyers> @govatent - I plan to leave the afternoon of the 7th and return early on the 13th
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> wait why so long?
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> https://slickdeals.net/f/10182688-google-home-99-plus-tax-fs-google-express-first-time-customers?src=SiteSearchV2_SearchBarV2Algo1
<floridagram5> <Abrerr> Gnome is distributed already?
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> Well some apps are updated to 3.24.1 on the daily artful
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> The shell is not the default yet
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> http://www.androidauthority.com/andy-rubins-essential-phone-776070/
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> god the AA site has a crapton of ads
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> @Abrerr ^
<floridagram5> <Ivoriesablaze> Forgive me Lord for I have sinned
<floridagram5> <KMyers> You had better not have gotten an iPhone
<floridagram5> <Ivoriesablaze> I applied for a job on applecare
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> 😆
<floridagram5> <Ivoriesablaze> I'm so damn desperate to get out of here
<floridagram5> <KMyers> 🙉
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> lol
<floridagram5> <Ivoriesablaze> I would be working from home
<floridagram5> <Ivoriesablaze> But I would have to use the cruddy equipment they provide
<floridagram5> <Ivoriesablaze> On the other hand, it would be taking money from apple instead of paying them for their stuff
<floridagram5> <KMyers> [Telegram Error 101] - You have been blocked from communicating with user {kmyers}
<floridagram5> <Ivoriesablaze> Oh please, it's not like I applied for the genius bar
<floridagram5> <Ivoriesablaze> I don't have to even go to an apple store
<floridagram5> <Ivoriesablaze> Wait, happened to my phone service?
<floridagram5> <KMyers> Oh come on, you know I would never do that... then again just dont ask @ahoneybun
<floridagram5> * ahoneybun just had a blow out on twitter
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> damn Joey on OMG has me banned on his site
<roaksoax> /w/win 4
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> What?
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> Nevermind that.  It's just communication for my botnet.
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> That's a person tho
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> I'm that good.
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> https://gfycat.com/ShowyUnlawfulAmericancurl
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-05-31
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> https://www.cyberciti.biz/security/linux-security-alert-bug-in-sudos-get_process_ttyname-cve-2017-1000367/
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> A local attacker in some configurations could possibly use this to overwrite any file on the filesystem, bypassing intended permissions or gain root shell.
<floridagram5> <Abrerr> @ahoneybun, Oi, wat'd u say m8?
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> right the shell is not default, still Unity
<floridagram5> <Abrerr> Oh, so artful is the gnome release?
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> after Alpha 1 I think
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> they will switch
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> @Abrerr ^
<floridagram5> <Abrerr> Oic
<floridagram5> <Abrerr> IDK, looks weird imo.
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> still a WIP as I know of
<floridagram5> <Abrerr> I think it's the Ubuntu colors with the gnome top bar.
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> I don't know what's going on with the battery icon
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> that's ugly as sin
<floridagram5> <Abrerr> Lol, just noticed
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> 😆
<floridagram5> <KMyers> https://plus.google.com/+KeithIMyers/posts/2x13YeKKA9Y
<floridagram5> <KMyers> @AdamOutler ^^
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> I see that.
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> ddwrt.
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> I was looking up a pfSense open source router
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> I would much rather have pfSense than DD-WRT
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> That's a neat dashboard.
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> god I'm crap at css and html
<floridagram5> <KMyers> I just had to generate a few certs and was able to get that router online in a matter of a minute. Any device that connects to this router via WiFi or Ethernet is automatically routed over my internal network
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> @ahoneybun got PHP?
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> that's worse lol
<floridagram5> <ahoneybun> well does not exist lol
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> no, it's actually a great augment to HTML.
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> anyway, the first thing I do after getting PHP working, is add the links from this page http://getbootstrap.com/getting-started/
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> start with a good framework.
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> then do a <div  class="nav navbar-nav navbar-left"> <div whatever your first item is></div> or whatever you want from this page. https://v4-alpha.getbootstrap.com/examples/
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> they've got tons of examples.
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> I really am a big fan of the JumboTron
<floridagram5> <Ivoriesablaze> The only issue I have with that router is that it's only single band
<floridagram5> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, I would not get it to use as a primary router, it is just something for me to carry with me while I am out. I got one in the mail today for a small project I am working on and was so impressed that I ordered a 2nd one
<floridagram5> <Ivoriesablaze> Well, it seems that no matter what router I buy, I never find one compatible with any open firmware
<floridagram5> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, They can still be found but it used to be a lot easier a few years ago
<floridagram5> <AdamOutler> @Ivoriesablaze https://store.netgate.com/SG-2220.aspx
<floridagram5> <Ivoriesablaze> I meant an affordable one, @AdamOutler
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2017/5/30/15713394/intel-compute-card-pocket-pc-computex-2017-lg-dell-lenovo
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Nice, I was reading about that a few months ago. Will be adding it to my list
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I am drinking my morning #covfefe.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Nobody makes covfefe like I make covfefe. It's going to be great.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Google+ post by Adam Outler … https://plus.google.com/+AdamOutler/posts/Y1t1whL4YAN
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> http://i.imgur.com/ESER51U.gifv
<floridagram> <ahoneybun>
<floridagram> https://www.amazon.com/Passport-Portable-External-SanDisk-Bundle/dp/B072LFHXN4/ref=br_prlt_slcty_pdt-5?_encoding=UTF8&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=merchandised-search-6&pf_rd_r=83FE32AWV35VVAEG3B1D&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=35a8e935-4082-4b66-8e5b-9aa5223ddc99&pf_rd_i=11608010011&tag=kinjadeals-20&ascsubtag=700071e3ac01ce22af7b6e97906e13439b636060&rawdata=%5Br%7Chttps%3A%2F%2Ft.co%2FfeVwqJ9fB7%5Bks%7Ctwitter%5Bt%7Cli
<floridagram> 72LFHXN4%5Bau%7C5727177402741770316%5Bb%7Cdeals
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> today only
<floridagram> <KMyers> There is also a red one - https://www.amazon.com/Passport-Portable-External-SanDisk-Bundle/dp/B072HTRGD2/ref=as_li_ss_tl?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B072HTRGD2&pd_rd_r=ZFW3HZ13R70Y5WV5ASCJ&pd_rd_w=2NyWg&pd_rd_wg=DIy6P&psc=1&refRID=ZFW3HZ13R70Y5WV5ASCJ&linkCode=ll1&tag=lz0d6-20&linkId=13e10f5c06bfe7f390bbc366289623c4
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> damn man I can't get this html and css to work
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> trying to resize that email icon with css, it works if I do it in the html of course
<floridagram> <KMyers> Ping me a bit later. Let me see if I can get it working (after 6PM)
<floridagram> <KMyers> In fact, upload the files to your NextCloud and share it with KMyers@office.kmyers.me
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> yeaaaa that's a bit much for me to handle lol
<floridagram> <KMyers> Ok, Just upload the graphics and mockups to your NextCloud/OwnCloud instance and share it with me. It should be something I can do quickly
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I'd liked to do it tbh just that CSS is being an ahole
<floridagram6> <AdamOutler> You need a table.  Css it to be invisible.  Each table element needs two divs.  The divs will be image and text.
<floridagram6> <AdamOutler> Make 3 rows and 5 columns in the table.
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> tbh pictures are better with me but
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> save the time there lol
<floridagram6> <AdamOutler> You're not reading.  Two divs within the table elements.  One for the picture and one for the text
<floridagram6> <AdamOutler> First 2 rows and 4 columns are for pic/text.  The 3rd row and 5th column are empty except the final element of each for the navigation.
<floridagram6> <AdamOutler> Div ready to go … Div here are some... … Div table with pix/txt and the nav … Div with progress bar.   … Css applied to make it look like that.
<floridagram6> <KMyers> So you can run a shell fork bomb in the WSL Chroot
<floridagram6> <AdamOutler> Put an id on all divs and apply the css to the id.
<floridagram6> <AdamOutler> @KMyers what?
<floridagram6> <KMyers> :(){ :|: & };:
<floridagram6> <KMyers> That will completely lock up the Windows instance if ran in the WSL chroot
<floridagram6> <AdamOutler> Yeah. That always works in bash
<floridagram6> <AdamOutler> That defines ":" as a method which pipes itself into itself and executes another one.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-06-01
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> And they thought this thing was ready
<floridagram6> <KMyers> No issues with mine
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> Guess T-Mobile just hates me the n
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> IDK what I can do to fix it
<floridagram6> <AbMind> @ahoneybun 7:30 AMC Aventura show. I already bought tickets. I will be there at 6:30
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> Yeah sorry DIGITS is just being shit as usual
<floridagram6> <AbMind> Lol
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> Still messes me up once I disable it
<floridagram6> <AbMind> Well... So I'll be waiting for you and my friend Jon
<floridagram6> <KMyers> @ahoneybun - Try Tweeting T-Mobile.
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> I really want to like it but it just shits soooo hard
<floridagram6> <AbMind> Going to bed soon! See you tomorrow@ahoneybun
<floridagram6> <KMyers> I have not had any issues and I have all 3 possible Digit setups, all work fine for me
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> Nice @AbMind
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> @KMyers it's been never good to me
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> And getting 2 messages for each text is silly
<floridagram6> <AdamOutler> @ahoneybun did the CSS thing work in the end?  have you made any progress?
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> I didn't touch ut
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> It just won't work for me
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> tweeted @KMyers @AbMind took out names and numbers from my screenshots
<floridagram6> <AbMind> I'm going to bed!
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> 😆 never
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> not with that coffee
<floridagram6> <AdamOutler> @ahoneybun  here's something I whipped up for you https://jsfiddle.net/WW3bh/32026/
<floridagram6> <AdamOutler> Tell me what you think.
<floridagram6> <AdamOutler> this has absolutely no CSS applied @ahoneybun
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> I see CSS
<floridagram6> <AdamOutler> There is bootstrap, but no custom CSS
<floridagram6> <AdamOutler> add CSS to this page and you've got it.
<floridagram6> <AdamOutler> It's just the Bootstrap framework
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> it did work out
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> @AdamOutler anyway to center the whole table?
<floridagram6> <AdamOutler> looks like it needs some margins and some sizing on the table.
<floridagram6> <KMyers> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3TXeh_t23o
<floridagram6> <AdamOutler> https://pastebin.adamoutler.com/DEgM
<floridagram6> <AdamOutler> Add class="table" to the <table class="table"> and remove the "width:100%"
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> right
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> mm no such luck
<floridagram6> <AdamOutler> This is the css part.
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> I got that
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> I put that in the css
<floridagram6> <AdamOutler> CSS is apparently not working in that page I sent.
<floridagram6> <AdamOutler> Sorry.
<floridagram6> <AdamOutler> Not much I can do.
<floridagram6> <AdamOutler> I'm certain you can apply boarders and margins to make it look right.
<floridagram6> <AdamOutler> look up center a table in bootstrap
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> @AbMind wait who's tickets?
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> @AdamOutler
<floridagram6> <Ivoriesablaze> https://www.humblebundle.com/books/linux-book-bundle
<floridagram6> <AbMind> @ahoneybun I bought 3 WW tickets. You, me, and Jon for 7:30 WW
<floridagram6> <AdamOutler> @KMyers https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VWuu0z3s3zM
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> Ah damnit @AbMind I got my own lol
<floridagram6> <AbMind> Ah!!!! @ahoneybun
<floridagram6> <AbMind> Let me try to find someone else to invite today
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> @AdamOutler
<floridagram6> <AdamOutler> looking good. I think the TD's need a fixed size, and the table itself needs a margin.  Also, the buttons should go in the 3rd row, 5th column to match the original.
<floridagram6> <AdamOutler> also fonts.
<floridagram6> <AdamOutler> and background shading
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> well the css is not listening to me
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> I use the class=table and put the stuff but then it does nothing
<floridagram6> <AdamOutler> https://jsfiddle.net/WW3bh/32033/
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> I fixed it
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> was another reference to table in the css
<floridagram6> <AdamOutler> yeah
<floridagram6> <AdamOutler> I included classes .text{}, .title{}, and .description{} so you can font them.
<floridagram6> <AdamOutler> then the whole thing needs a backdrop.
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> not going to add a different color
<floridagram6> <AdamOutler> http://www.colorzilla.com/gradient-editor/
<mlsquad> AdamOutler: Something like this (certainly not exactly this) would be more responsive. https://jsfiddle.net/ep42mr1m/
<mlsquad> It is generally considered bad practice to use tables as a formatting tool.
<mlsquad> formatting/layout tool
<floridagram6> <AdamOutler> @mlsquad, we are trying to replicate a screen found in Xubuntu.  It's a very simple design.  You're right, but it has to be 4-across and nonwrapping.
<floridagram6> <AdamOutler> Generally it's desirable to use raw divs instead ot tables because of Responsive Design. This is not for that purpose.
<maxolasersquad> Here is the same concept with those constraints. https://jsfiddle.net/2nygub2m/
<floridagram6> <AdamOutler> There we go, much better, but those divs tho. :).  The picture that Aaron just posted shows the almost completed project.
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> Someone just called me and asked how are you and hung up
<maxolasersquad> Those divs are exactly the proper way to do this in Bootstrap. I can't see the picture Aaron posted either in irssi or Empathy IM.
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> Not using bootstrap
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> Just plain css and HTML tho
<maxolasersquad> Oh, you'r fiddle had bootstrap resources in it so I thought that you where intending to use the library.
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> Nah I think Adam did that
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> But it was not using the library
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> Yo they just played the wrong movie in the right theater
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> Lol
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> Pirates not wonder women
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-06-02
<floridagram6> <AdamOutler> My Moto 360 2nd gen got Android Wear 2.0 today.
<floridagram6> <AdamOutler> Now I'm in the same club as @ahoneybun
<floridagram6> <AdamOutler> @maxolasersquad yeah, that's the difference.  I just put bootstrap in everything.  This is a non-bootstrap project though.  What's it look like now, @ahoneybun
<floridagram6> <AdamOutler> ?
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> I'm not on AW 2.0
<floridagram6> <AdamOutler> I thought you said you got AW 2.0, and didn't like it.
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> I have the Sport which has not gotten it yet
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> @AdamOutler
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> also @KMyers has AW 2.0
<maxolasersquad> There's a trick to force the Moto 360 2nd gen to update to AW 2.0. I did it on my wife's watch.
<maxolasersquad> If you put it on the charge, disconnec the Bluetooth on the phone or get the phone far enough away to lose connection, tell the watch to check for updates, and then tap the screen that says there are not updates many times (it took about 200 taps for me) it will eventually see the update.
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> Yeah the normal one, sport is different
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> Anyone have a 7in or smaller screen with some kind of hdmi inputM
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> ?
<floridagram6> <KMyers> Not at the moment but I know they are on Amazon
<floridagram6> <ahoneybun> Right
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @maxolasersquad, did you check for updates around the same time yesterday?  Generally they will report up-to-date based on a timer.  This is so the update server doesn't get f5'd to death by people like you.  I have a feeling the timer elapsed during your 200 presses
<deansanor> is everybody asleep?
<ahoneybun> nop
<ahoneybun> *nope
<deansanor> <taking a break looking for some chit chat
<deansanor> Have you noticed that bots can create conversion?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-06-03
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Not this bot.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> mm trying to add the nextcloud server to my kodi
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, You should be able to but I personally have not tried
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I should but I might be entering the wrong details
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> it's something: http://ahoneybun.net/
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> 😆
<floridagram> <KMyers> Hacked by The Islamic State?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> what?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @KMyers not sure why the color for the ul is overflowing
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> set it to hidden
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> got it
<floridagram> <KMyers> I have arrived at Mojo
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> mm it's not till 9:30
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I would have left but converting a 2 videos
<floridagram> <KMyers> Wow. I messed up
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> lol
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> https://www.meetup.com/ubuntufl/
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> heading over in a min
<floridagram> <Panzer_III> Im on my way!
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Panzer_III, Ok
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> :-(
<floridagram> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, You need to come to the next one
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> I was going to try to make it today, but my job changed my position that requires a lot of standing and walking, so I can't really go anywhere this weekend
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> I'll admit I don't get that one
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Me neither
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Its funny because it's the opposite of backup
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nextbit-Robin-5-2-32GB-100GB-Cloud-GSM-UNLOCKED-Android-Smartphone-/332208400835?rmvSB=true
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well then
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well damn the tool to root the blu r1 hd needs a package that's only in xenial
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> libpng12
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> we have libpng16
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> ahh that phone has an update to get VoLTE with TMobile
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> thanks a lot about new domain for the nextcloud @KMyers
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, All good?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> yea it's up
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> looks super cool with the new domain
<floridagram> <KMyers> Cough
<floridagram> <KMyers> SSL
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> yea yea
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> but the nextcloud is on your server lol
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> TLS or SSL? Using SSL interchangeably with TLS does get confusing
<floridagram> <KMyers> I know, of course I mean TLS
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> I figured, it would be disappointing that you would suggest using outdated crypto. Without good reasoning
<floridagram> <KMyers> Maybe we should use /dev/null security
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> well then the Blu phone has Google Assiassent now
<floridagram> <AbMind> What do you guys recommend for sms messages on 7.1.2?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Messager?
<floridagram> <AbMind> Messages? Default
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I used the Android Messages
<floridagram> <AbMind> Ok. Yeah, deactivated FB so Messenger choked. Won't be back on FB for a while
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Not that one
<floridagram> <AbMind> I'm using messages now
<floridagram> <AbMind> Basic but works
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Yep
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-06-04
<floridagram7> <Ivoriesablaze> RIP Linux Hard Drive :frowning: Let's Play Dark Souls and Black Mesa https://twitch.tv/ivoriesablaze
<floridagram7> <Ivoriesablaze> i don't care if you just leave it on and walk away or mute it, i need to have viewers
<floridagram7> <KMyers> What haop?
<floridagram7> <Ivoriesablaze> haop?
<floridagram7> <KMyers> Sorry. What happened to your Linux partition?
<floridagram7> <Ivoriesablaze> failed smart test
<floridagram7> <KMyers> Eww...
<floridagram7> <Ivoriesablaze> yeah, i'm stuck on my windows hard drive for now
<floridagram7> <Ivoriesablaze> but i could really use the viewers, it doesn't give me much confidence if my own friends don't even watch
<floridagram7> <KMyers> I an moving some furniture around right now to clean a spill. My router is sitting in a corner so all of my machines are offline. Just mobile right now
<floridagram7> <Ivoriesablaze> oh, okay
<floridagram7> <Ivoriesablaze> nevermind then
<floridagram7> <KMyers> I guess it sort of works on mobile
<floridagram7> <Ivoriesablaze> cool, thanks
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> Wtf
<floridagram7> <SivaMachina> Pepsi... I agree wtf
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> how does one work these TV Remote CodeS>
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> ?
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> none of the ones I've tried work
<floridagram7> <KMyers> http://phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=UBports-1-June-2017
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> They've made some progress but I'm worried about how Mario handles other people's input
<floridagram7> <ahoneybun> Which is why I stopped working with it as well as Marius
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-05-28
<OJKCMVcecilc> IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL MEMORIAL DAY PARTY PLEASE NO NIGGERS
<OJKCMVcecilc> NO NOIGGAS NO CHNIGGERS BNIGGGASBERE   DMONKEYS
<OJKCMVcecilc> YLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOL LOLLOL R YOURMOMISAFATNIGGERYOUR MOMISA WHOREILOLDLOLLOLLOLSUPERNETS ISDDOSPROOF NICEITRYFAGGOTSLOL LOLLOLLOLLOLSLOLLOL LOLLOLKEKKEK KEK
<OJKCMVcecilc> STUPIDOFATNIGGERSLOL LOLLOLLOLLOL LOLLOLLOLLOL LOLLOLLOL LOLLOLILOLLLOLLOL NONIGGERSINVITED TOTHEPARTYLOLOL LOLOLLOLOLLOLOL LOLTHISNETWORKHAS FURRYFAGSIN ITKEKKEKKEK KEKKEKKEKKEK
<OJKCMVcecilc> YOUCAN'TEVENDDOS LOLLOLLOLLOL FUCK ON THIS
<OJKCMVcecilc> █▀▀▀▀▀█ █  ▄▄██▀▄ █▀▀▀▀▀█ ███████╗██╗   ██╗██████╗ ███████╗██████╗ ███╗   ██╗███████╗████████╗███████╗
<OJKCMVcecilc> █ ███ █ ██▄ ▀▄ ▄▄ █ ███ █ ██╔════╝██║   ██║██╔══██╗██╔════╝██╔══██╗████╗  ██║██╔════╝╚══██╔══╝██╔════╝
<OJKCMVcecilc> █ ▀▀▀ █ ▄██ █▀█▀▀ █ ▀▀▀ █ ███████╗██║   ██║██████╔╝█████╗  ██████╔╝██╔██╗ ██║█████╗     ██║   ███████╗
<OJKCMVcecilc> ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ ▀ █▄█ █ █ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ ╚════██║██║   ██║██╔═══╝ ██╔══╝  ██╔══██╗██║╚██╗██║██╔══╝     ██║   ╚════██║
<OJKCMVcecilc> █▀▄▄▀█▀ ▄ ▀█▀▄ ▄█  ▀▄▀▀▀▀ ███████║╚██████╔╝██║     ███████╗██║  ██║██║ ╚████║███████╗   ██║   ███████║
<OJKCMVcecilc> ▀▀▀▀ ▄▀▄██▀▀█▀▄▀ ▄█ ▀▄▄▄▄ ╚══════╝ ╚═════╝ ╚═╝     ╚══════╝╚═╝  ╚═╝╚═╝  ╚═══╝╚══════╝   ╚═╝   ╚══════╝
<OJKCMVcecilc> WHY ARE NIGGERS SO DUMB NIGGAS BE DUMB HI OPALOPAL KITTEN 
<OJKCMVcecilc> jblz VZW maxolasersquad keen ahoneybun Bryanstein KeithIMyers ubuntulog2 ubuntulog roaksoax mhall119 stickystyle_ Guest16456 danstoner meetingology
<adelrH8IOOR> IRC.SUPERNETS.ORG #SUPERBOWL MEMORIAL DAY PARTY PLEASE NO NIGGERS
<adelrH8IOOR> NO NOIGGAS NO CHNIGGERS BNIGGGASBERE   DMONKEYS
<adelrH8IOOR> YLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOLLOL LOLLOL R YOURMOMISAFATNIGGERYOUR MOMISA WHOREILOLDLOLLOLLOLSUPERNETS ISDDOSPROOF NICEITRYFAGGOTSLOL LOLLOLLOLLOLSLOLLOL LOLLOLKEKKEK KEK
<adelrH8IOOR> STUPIDOFATNIGGERSLOL LOLLOLLOLLOL LOLLOLLOLLOL LOLLOLLOL LOLLOLILOLLLOLLOL NONIGGERSINVITED TOTHEPARTYLOLOL LOLOLLOLOLLOLOL LOLTHISNETWORKHAS FURRYFAGSIN ITKEKKEKKEK KEKKEKKEKKEK
<adelrH8IOOR> YOUCAN'TEVENDDOS LOLLOLLOLLOL FUCK ON THIS
<adelrH8IOOR> █▀▀▀▀▀█ █  ▄▄██▀▄ █▀▀▀▀▀█ ███████╗██╗   ██╗██████╗ ███████╗██████╗ ███╗   ██╗███████╗████████╗███████╗
<adelrH8IOOR> █ ███ █ ██▄ ▀▄ ▄▄ █ ███ █ ██╔════╝██║   ██║██╔══██╗██╔════╝██╔══██╗████╗  ██║██╔════╝╚══██╔══╝██╔════╝
<adelrH8IOOR> █ ▀▀▀ █ ▄██ █▀█▀▀ █ ▀▀▀ █ ███████╗██║   ██║██████╔╝█████╗  ██████╔╝██╔██╗ ██║█████╗     ██║   ███████╗
<adelrH8IOOR> ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ ▀ █▄█ █ █ ▀▀▀▀▀▀▀ ╚════██║██║   ██║██╔═══╝ ██╔══╝  ██╔══██╗██║╚██╗██║██╔══╝     ██║   ╚════██║
<adelrH8IOOR> █▀▄▄▀█▀ ▄ ▀█▀▄ ▄█  ▀▄▀▀▀▀ ███████║╚██████╔╝██║     ███████╗██║  ██║██║ ╚████║███████╗   ██║   ███████║
<adelrH8IOOR> ▀▀▀▀ ▄▀▄██▀▀█▀▄▀ ▄█ ▀▄▄▄▄ ╚══════╝ ╚═════╝ ╚═╝     ╚══════╝╚═╝  ╚═╝╚═╝  ╚═══╝╚══════╝   ╚═╝   ╚══════╝
<adelrH8IOOR> WHY ARE NIGGERS SO DUMB NIGGAS BE DUMB HI OPALOPAL KITTEN 
<adelrH8IOOR> jblz
<adelrH8IOOR> VZW
<adelrH8IOOR> maxolasersquad
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-05-29
 * ejat wave everyone 
